# Food Safety News Sun 3/22/2020



## daveomak.fs (Mar 22, 2020)

Food Safety News
Sun 3/22/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Ex-Bayern-Ei managing director given suspended sentence*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 22, 2020 12:02 am The former managing director of an egg company in Germany linked to a multi-country Salmonella outbreak in 2014 has been given a suspended prison sentence of one year and nine months. Stefan Pohlmann was sentenced at a court in the city of Regensburg this past week. The defendant was found guilty of commercial fraud in...  Continue Reading

* Letter from the Editor: Foodborne illness lessons for the pandemic*
By Dan Flynn on Mar 22, 2020 12:01 am Opinion “You go to war with the army you have, not the army you might want or wish to have at a later time.” ― Donald Rumsfeld We are living in this strange space because we do not want the number of elderly with severe coronavirus cases to outrun our inventory of respirators and intensive...  Continue Reading


----------

